# Kangertech OCC Coils



## wikked (12/6/15)

Has anyone else noticed the OCC Coils for the Subtank range have changed slightly (and perhaps not for the better)?

There seems to be more airflow, however, out of the last 5 that I have bought, 2 have been duds and the other 3 have lasted a very short amount of time (+- 1 week) before needing to be changed.

Vaping the same liquid and wattage as before so that's been consistent, just the OCC Coils have really let me down. Moved back to using the rebuild-able section.


----------



## Barak (12/6/15)

wikked said:


> Has anyone else noticed the OCC Coils for the Subtank range have changed slightly (and perhaps not for the better)?
> 
> There seems to be more airflow, however, out of the last 5 that I have bought, 2 have been duds and the other 3 have lasted a very short amount of time (+- 1 week) before needing to be changed.
> 
> Vaping the same liquid and wattage as before so that's been consistent, just the OCC Coils have really let me down. Moved back to using the rebuild-able section.


I just put in a new 1.2ohm coil and I am getting dry hits on every 3rd hit at only 20watts. It s stupid. but it is probably a dud. I am finding these duds a lot with the OCC coils. never had this problem in my atlantis with 2 boxes of coils. It is making me kind of reluctant to buy new coils for the subtank again cause my friend also had to duds in his pack. Thats after less than a day of vaping.


----------



## wikked (12/6/15)

Barak said:


> I just put in a new 1.2ohm coil and I am getting dry hits on every 3rd hit at only 20watts. It s stupid. but it is probably a dud. I am finding these duds a lot with the OCC coils. never had this problem in my atlantis with 2 boxes of coils. It is making me kind of reluctant to buy new coils for the subtank again cause my friend also had to duds in his pack. Thats after less than a day of vaping.


All my duds were 0.5. Dry hits for days even when pre soaked and allowed to wick for an hour. If I didn't know any better I would say they have changed the wicking material from cotton to something else... Even the flavor was muted with the coils that did work.


----------



## deepest (12/6/15)

Try taking a thickish needle or a piece of kanthal wire and make a little well in the middle of the cotton that you see through the juice holes. Also try and separate the cotton strands that you see through the little juice holes. This will help it wick better as i think some of the coils cotton is compressed to much and wont wick correctly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## wikked (12/6/15)

deepest said:


> Try taking a thickish needle or a piece of kanthal wire and make a little well in the middle of the cotton that you see through the juice holes. Also try and separate the cotton strands that you see through the little juice holes. This will help it wick better as i think some of the coils cotton is compressed to much and wont wick correctly.



It shouldn't require any fiddling. If I want to fiddle, I'd rather use the Rebuildable Section.


----------



## deepest (12/6/15)

Don't know if you can call it fiddling it takes about 20 seconds when you are fitting the coil.


----------



## wikked (15/6/15)

So my friend @wolverine22 is having the same issue with the 'new' OCC Coils :/


----------



## VapeDude (15/6/15)

I can confirm that I have experienced this with a .5 and 1.2 ohm coil. The .5 ohm was considerably worse

Haven't tried loosening the cotton up


----------



## Barak (15/6/15)

Just bought new 0.5ohm coils and im getting the same shit i got with the 1.2ohm coil. Every 3rd hit is dry. I never had this problem. Its getting irritating now. 
And im only running it at 20w

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkSide (15/6/15)

Oh! this is just great....Purchased a Kanger Mini sub tank and two boxes of the 0.5 coils, just waiting on the courier, quite disheartening!


----------



## DarkSide (15/6/15)

Going to start asking for advice from the members about building my own coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barak (24/6/15)

Tried the work around method now. pushed the cotton into the holes a little bit and tried to get a needle through there to loosen up the cotton a little bit. Will see if this as any effect.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barak (24/6/15)

cool. that seems to have sorted the issue. Can chain vape mouth to lung hits now on 30watts.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------

